# My bird has lost trust in me



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Saturday was Sunny's first vet visit. (Although he's 15, we don't think his other owner ever took him.) He actually seemed to enjoy going. (Although he wasn't happy with me for putting him in his carrier.) I think he liked the car and even the dogs, etc. at the office didn't upset him. Being handled by the vet and getting his nails trimmed did. When we got back home, he was still very upset. His little leg was red and he kept closing one eye like it hurt. I couldn't see anything wrong with it and he eventually stopped doing it. So I think it's okay.

However, he is still not okay. He seems sad. Like I betrayed him. Every morning he would chirp for me to uncover him. He doesn't now. He would scramble to get out of his cage and come to me. Now, he reluctantly comes out, and doesn't want to come to me. He will let me give him scritches while he sits on top of his cage. Yesterday I was able to eventually coax him to step up and we sat on the floor and played and he seemed okay. However, this morning, he wouldn't come to me again. A few scritches but wouldn't step up. I eventually had to just coax him back into his cage with millet so I could leave for work. He wants me near him. He just doesn't want to come to me, and he seems sad. Not my happy, chirpy boy. I don't know what to do and I feel really bad that I traumatized him. (He seems to be molting too. So I don't know how much that is contributing to it. And then I worry what if he is really sick and should the vet have run tests?) Any thoughts? Do your tiels act like this after a vet visit?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My birds have all been young taking them up there so they've always been still figuring the world out in my opinion. I would have to guess that he's just a little stressed out...but i would keep an eye on him. Change his cage bottom out so you can watch his poops and pay attention to his eating. Birds do go down hill rather fast so if you notice any changes in his eating, drinking, pooping, his ability to perch, or major changes in sleeping habits i would take him in. But, if it helps your peace of mind you can go have tests run. I have my birds tested for their first check ups just so i know they are healthy and disease-free.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks. I will keep watching him. I've just never seen him "sad" before. I know it was a big stresser for him. I just thought he would be starting to get over it. And him not wanting to come to me makes me think he's lost trust in me. Hopefully he'll be back to himself soon.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't think he's lost trust in you, and I do think some setbacks are normal. Look at what a big transition he's been through. If you moved to a new place, would you adjust all at once? You wouldn't, right? You'd adjust a little at a time, and you'd have times when you were feeling less secure than others. I think that's all that's going on with him right now. Just keep doing what you're doing -- Offer him love and treats like normal. Don't push too hard to comfort him, or you might unsettle him more. He needs to learn that sometimes touch love is necessary, but that doesn't mean you stop loving him.

And yes, do keep an eye on his droppings and his appetite. I don't think he sounds sick, but it can be very hard to tell the difference between early illness and stress.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! I am sorry you feel that way. I am trying to get Daisy's trust but she still hisses a lot. At leased she can go on my finger and she will let me pet her for a little bit!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Sunny seemed back to his normal self last night. You were right- he just needed some time. He was grumpy again this morning but I think it is the dreary winter mornings now and not me. (Or he was mad that I was going to work.) But I think all will be okay.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo is always grumpy in the morning. She gives me these looks that are like "okay, mom, could you just LEAVE already so I can go back to sleep?" sounds like Sunny is doing just fine.


----------

